# What to lube the sunroof mechanism



## heiney9 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just as the title states. What is the best lubricant to use on the sunroof mechanicals?
TIA


----------



## Mr-X (May 16, 2007)

*Re: What to lube the sunroof mechanism (heiney9)*

I use a graphite/silicone agent on mine(83 rocco),
But most places usually hit em with a dab of lithium grease


----------

